# Which clamping sawhorse?



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Hey LJ's*

Made a clamping jig to work outside. wood and barclamps. Using it to powercarve, but it rained every other day so I took it down. (Screwed to my metal sawhorses)

Looking at buying a clamping/jaw horse to be more efficient.

Which one is the best band for the buck? Looking at 2 star reviews vs.5 star to see if there is a consistent problem.

Amazon critiques seem to favor The *Rockwell JawHorse*. *Triton SuperJaws *second with the *Worx clamping sawhorse* in third place. Have even checked Harbor Frieghtas well.

*When I post a forum topic my experienced LJ Buddies have given good advice.

So I'm asking for experienced opinions as to pros and cons.*

*Thanks for your Assistance*


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I was in the same quandary, and over analyzed it to the point I ended up buying nothing. Have almost bought the Kreg setup as what would probably work best for me is the kreg workbench and sawhorse combo. But its kind of pricey for both. i also looked on Craigslist and found a rockwell and plenty of the old Black and Decker workmates for dirt cheap. So you may want to check ypur local Craigslist and Offerup etc and see if something nice appears. You can usually buy something, use it, and if you don't like it sell it for similar price to what you paid.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'll check it out.

*just looked at my local craigs list omg they'er thinking they are retail. LOL!*


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

I bought the Rockwell Jawhorse years ago and have been very happy with it and it has proven itself with alot of use. I cannot speak of the others since I have not used them


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Tom,I saw this , not sure if it would do what you want?

https://www.popularwoodworking.com/projects/3-classic-vises-made-with-pipe-clamps/


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I ll check it out.
> 
> *just looked at my local craigs list omg they er thinking they are retail. LOL!*
> 
> - DocSavage45


Yeah Craigslist can be funny. Where I live a used Dewalt Planer that has been used for years is the same price as brand new at the big box stores. Some Craisglisters are out of their minds. But then you will find some good deals, just have to snatch them up before the guys that flip them get to them.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Greg,

Been reading about newer of these and there are manufacturing problems. Even the super jawhorse.

With my run of luck recently…having to return 3 out of 4 purchases, not sure???


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Jim,

I am printing this as I type! Will give it a once over.

price is right.

the pictures suggest the clamping strength I need. Probably have the wood and might even have some pipe.

will be an outside tool.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It's worth a try,I hope it works out.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Will check it out sir.


----------

